# New Orange Female!



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm so excited, this is Cocoa. She wouldn't be considered a chocolate i suppose, but she looks like chocolate-orange to me.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW What a colour!! You boy looks impressed too


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

*and this is Pepper*

you know, like yellow pepper 
His fins are pretty raggedy and there were tail pieces in his cup. His big, bigger than any of the other boys i have. Maybe he has 'king' in him. I believe him to be a pineapple. His left eye is okay, that's just a duckweed root.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> WOW What a colour!! You boy looks impressed too


He seems impressed, but i rushed things and let her out before he was ready so now she has a bite out of her tail. I hope it heals. She's back in the vase. She's still in his tank though so she can share his heater. It's really cold here, and gets down to 60 in the house sometimes. I have 13 fish heaters running and monitor temps closely. I'd like to climb into their 80 degree tanks with them!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL I would too! Mmmm warm water <3 Plus, I'd love to show my fish that I can swim and not just a land-walker lmao. I wonder what they would do.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> LOL I would too! Mmmm warm water <3 Plus, I'd love to show my fish that I can swim and not just a land-walker lmao. I wonder what they would do.


 from what i've heard about these territorial little guys and gals, they'd probably bite your toes. lol. One of my boys bites the electrical tape on the chop stick when i suck the crud from his tank. He's come at my hand too but cant quite get brave enough to actually bite me, yet.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LMAO! My girls have learned to jump out of the water if I'm holding something yummy. Last night I gave them all a pea to clear their digestion, and I had the girls jumping out of the water to get it, it was hilarious! XD Girls don't hurt, but I've had a big black CT male clamp onto my finger and really chomp. It really scared me and hurt a little rofl.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Steals Cocoa and all the other fish pictured*


----------



## OrvillesSlave (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, she is stunning. I'm quite envious.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Are you positive that's a female? 
The orange one looks suspiciously like a male to me. Very long ventral...


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, they're very pretty!  I love, love, love Cocoa. Her colors are amazing


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Salamandair said:


> Wow, they're very pretty!  I love, love, love Cocoa. Her colors are amazing


I was really lucky to find her in a lps. [love your signature, they are like potato chips!]


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous fishies!
But yes, are you sure Cocoa's a female? She has awfully long fins... Does she flare her gills all the way and have a big operculum (beard), like a male? If so, good chance she may be one...


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

she/it looks malesh to me long ventral fins makes me think this.


----------



## westkanye (Nov 27, 2011)

looks like a boy to me...


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

Youlovegnats.......I was wondering the same. If it's female and gets bred to a long tail male......the babies might have the longest tails I've ever seen


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I wish you could just lift a fin and find out...lol


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Betta Slave said:


> Gorgeous fishies!
> But yes, are you sure Cocoa's a female? She has awfully long fins... Does she flare her gills all the way and have a big operculum (beard), like a male? If so, good chance she may be one...



I haven't seen an operculum, but i have seen an egg spot! Woohoo! 
I wondered at first too, and the lady at the pet shop had no idea, but boy or girl i wanted her. 


Mocha is guarding a bubblenest in the corner and if she goes near him she stands on her head. It was sad to see she has a couple of chunk missing from her fins, but such is the price of trying to get babies. Sid and Eunice had many spawns, embracing with eggs and all, but no babies. The last time I let them try, there was embracing but no eggs, and Eunice died soon after. I hope Cocoa and Mocha are successful in spite of what i may be doing wrong


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

8 would love a chance for a male or female if you breed her if that will happen


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

mountaintrout said:


> 8 would love a chance for a male or female if you breed her if that will happen


I'll keep that in mind 'Mountaintrout'. 

If I've figured it out this time, and they figure it out, I'll post photos and info here first 
This is the second time they've been together. The first time she lost a chunk of tail and they just weren't interested. This time both seem much more willing.


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

love your female been looking a pair that look that good know luck yet hope you have good luck with your spawn.


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I love it when they get interested in the right things and nobody gets hurt. I'd love to see some pics of your other fish


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

mountaintrout said:


> I love it when they get interested in the right things and nobody gets hurt. I'd love to see some pics of your other fish


I have posted some in photo albums here and there are a few at the site in the signature, and some more on my blog, linked from the website in my signature, Roadplug's blog. And I've started to put some photos on DA since I've been learning how to make them better. Kind of an amateur photographer log. :-D;-) I've been taking photos everyday, to learn how to take them in full manual mode.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

afishpond said:


> love your female been looking a pair that look that good know luck yet hope you have good luck with your spawn.


Thanks Afishpond  I actually got Mocha at Petco in September. I was there the day they got a new shipment in. I got Cocoa at a newly opened shop called Crazy Critters here in Rapid City SD. I told the shop owner what i was looking for [Orange/male or female] and they called me when they got her in. They must have looked special for her. They only had male doubletails the last few times I've been there.


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

Having a good pet store is wonderful. Not so much option up in montana. I'm going to look at your pics. I'm impressed how many other DA's are here. Ill put my link up if you would like it


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

mountaintrout said:


> Having a good pet store is wonderful. Not so much option up in montana. I'm going to look at your pics. I'm impressed how many other DA's are here. Ill put my link up if you would like it


i would like it  I will note you mine


----------



## EmmaliLucia (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! I want a Yellow betta SO BAD. They are so attractive! He's just gorgeous, I hope he's not a tail biter. :|


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

EmmaliLucia said:


> Oh my goodness!! I want a Yellow Betta SO BAD. They are so attractive! He's just gorgeous, I hope he's not a tail biter. :|


I haven't seen him bite his tail and his fins aren't getting more damaged. I think there was a fungus or something in his lps cup when i brought him home. Or maybe he was biting his tail in the cup. There were chunks of tail in the cup. Now he likes flaring at his neighbors, Barney and Draco when I take the partisans down. I plan on taking photos of him once a week or so to see how fast his fins grow back. Here is today's. The rest will be in his photo album.


----------



## EmmaliLucia (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm glad he's getting better! He's super gorgeous


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

nice fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I put a magnifying glass up to the first pic and it looks to me like there is an eggspot.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I put a magnifying glass up to the first pic and it looks to me like there is an eggspot.


I see it. I used the magnifier after I read you're note


----------

